# really cold after i cycle



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i have been road riding since june and in the process i have lost 20lb, currently 5' 8" and 190. I live in houston so summer time it gets to 105 F easy. during the summer after a ride (30mi) i could take a shower and then just be sitting in any place with AC and i would be really cold. i would be so cold that i wanted to put a hoody on. this is 2-3hrs after the ride, i could touch my skin and it was warm/hot. now its winter time and of course i still have the same problem but its even colder out so i wear even more. i do other cardio and i dont get that way from it, so why does cycling do it to me. is my body just staying that revved up after the ride


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Take your temperature. You may be overheating. Are you hot during the ride, or just after? You are drinking a fair amount during your rides, right? Somewhere near a standard bottle an hour? Do you do any cool down at the end of the ride? This might be one of those things you'll need a doctor's opinion on.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i dont get overheated and im hot durring the ride but not to the point of being uncomfortable, i carry 2-24oz bottles and will drink almost all the water in 30mi. i dont do any cool downs, just stretch good. its like my body is venting all my core heat and pushing the capillaries to the surface of the skin to cool me down as if i was still riding. my body is warm but i feel cold


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I get the same way. Live in Dallas, been riding for decades. Not sure what it is, maybe metabolism after a hard ride, or some kind of response to the heat that takes a while to turn off when you get back in the ac. 

Think about it - you're deeply stressing the body working out in the heat, it adapts by cranking up the heat evaporation - so your skin feels hot because that's where evaporation happens. It's well known that metabolism stays ramped up for several hours after a workout. 

As long as that's your only symptom, and you're not dehydrating, I think you're ok. Check dehydration by weighing yourself before and after; if you lose more than 3% of your weight, you're getting seriously dehydrated.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

b24fsb said:


> i dont get overheated and im hot durring the ride but not to the point of being uncomfortable, i carry 2-24oz bottles and will drink almost all the water in 30mi. i dont do any cool downs, just stretch good. its like my body is venting all my core heat and pushing the capillaries to the surface of the skin to cool me down as if i was still riding. my body is warm but i feel cold


While you're riding you've got serious wind chill going on, even on a hot day, so yes, it could be core heat that hasn't dissipated. As Creakyknees said, it's important that you're not getting dehydrated, so it's a good idea to do as he suggested. I would also just try taking your temperature when you have the problem to make sure you aren't dangerously hot and chilled like when you run a fever. It never hurts to check these things when something doesn't feel right, and since you're posting something doesn't feel right.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

ok well if thats somewhat of a normal thing to feel than i can live with that


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

It certainly doesn't sound normal to me. I've had mild heatstroke a few times during long hot rides and felt chilled until I got my body cooled down by pouring water all over me plus drinking a couple bottles of water so maybe it is something like that. Do you wear proper cycling [ie. wicking polyester clothes]? They are much better at regulating body tempature than cotton T-shirts. Once a cotton shirt is totally drenched with sweatit will actually hold heat in, as there is breathing of the fabric. I'd defintely get checked by a doctor, and ask hime to check your bloodwork, maybe something is out of whack like your potassium level or blood sugar. Checking youyr blood sugar before and after a ride {especially when you feel chilled] would be a good idea too. Good luck.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i wear cycling gear (shorts and jersey), when i ride im fine. its after the ride stops as creakyknees said "cranking up the heat evaporation - so your skin feels hot because that's where evaporation happens" i think that is whats happening. I was curious who else has this issue


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

b24fsb said:


> i wear cycling gear (shorts and jersey), when i ride im fine. its after the ride stops as creakyknees said "cranking up the heat evaporation - so your skin feels hot because that's where evaporation happens" i think that is whats happening. I was curious who else has this issue


I agree with cyclust. Maybe the next time it happens you could just stick the thermometer in your mouth and see what your body temperature is. It's probably nothing, but it's such an easy way to see why not do it? The only time I ever had anything like that happen was when I took a long hike on a hot day without enough fluid. It set off major alarm bells because I knew I wasn't supposed to get cold on a hot day after exercise.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

When you are well acclimatized to heat the line between being ok and serious heat exhaustion/stroke gets very very fine. I have been in pretty significant heat stress before and still felt pretty good on the bike. Take your temperature. It doesn't have to be rectal if that's what you are worried about!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

well i guess being born and raised in houston kind of conditions you to the heat. ill try and take my temp next time,


----------

